# Pipe Retort



## tso-giannis (Feb 24, 2012)

This is an easy sustem to clean the inside of a heavilly used pipe.
You place alcohol in the tube, and stuff some cotton inside the bowl.
Then you place the tube on a low fire( i use a candle, other people use alcohol lambs)
The alcohol inside the tube gets hot and steam starts flowing in the pipe. 
Eventually the alcohol boils and liquid alcohol flows inside the pipe and cleans everything.
In about 2 minutes of use you have a perfecty clean pipe.
If you tried to do this the traditional way (alcohol and pipe cleaners) you would need about 2 hours and more than 60 pipe cleaners. Plus you would not get rid of the goasts this way.
It is a nice idea (not mine) that saves you time and effort. I suggest to use it in an old pipe you dont like too much for start, because it will take some time to learn in which angle should the pipe be, and how hot must the alcohol be.

Made off PYREX glass.




























price: 25$ 
including shipping and handling costs

​


----------



## tso-giannis (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I saw the youtube video on this and it looks like it works pretty well. Where are you selling your wares at??


----------



## tso-giannis (Feb 24, 2012)

There is no particular platform.
If you want one send me a private message, you can pay via pay pal and i will ship tomorow morning.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like you need more time/posts in order to get PM's.....


----------



## tso-giannis (Feb 24, 2012)

maybe you can give me your email adress and i ll contact you.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I've got one of these coming and I was curious. Everything I've seen says to use "alcohol". Is this denatured alcohol or something else? I have a bottle of pipe freshener that has a high alcohol base (it's even labeled "combustible"). Would that be acceptable to use?


----------



## Doody (Jun 22, 2012)

monty - you generally want to use a potable alcohol. everclear 190 (or everclear 151) if you can get them where you live; otherwise, whatever you can lay hands on at your local packy that's high proof (e.g. Bacardi 151).

doody.


----------

